# VOIP > Hardware Reviews >  Linksys SPA 3102 Voice Gateway with Router

## lacbil

SPA 3102 site

Τυχαίνει μήπως να το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς ώστε να μπορέσει να πει αν αξίζει να περιμένουμε μέχρι να έλθει το Σεπτέμβριο εν Ελλάδει;
Οι routing δυνατότητές του σε σύγκριση με το spa3000 είναι σημαντικές; Δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ακόμα τρελά με voip, άρα μόνο φαντάζομαι προς το πρόν...
Επίσης PPPoE γιατί έχει (ενώ πέφτει πάνω στο dsl router); 

Διαθέσιμο τώρα από greek-shops.de
πολύ καλή τιμή μεν αλλά σαν να μου φάνηκε οτι δεν δίνει εγγύηση. Εχει αγοράσει κανείς απο greek-shops.de να πει για αξιοπιστία αυτού του online shop;

----------


## lacbil

> Επίσης PPPoE γιατί έχει (ενώ πέφτει πάνω στο dsl router);


Υπάρχει περίπτωση να σημαίνει οτι το 3102 μπορεί να συνδεθεί απευθείας στο spliter της γραμμής? Όχι, έτσι;

----------


## Ifaistos

Βασικό πρόβλημα στο voip είναι το QoS.
Αν δηλαδή την ώρα που μιλάς κάποιος αποφασίσει να βάλει ενα p2p να κατεβάζει ή να στείλει ένα email με κανά θηρίο attachment, το πιθανότερο είναι ότι η ποιότητα του voip θα πάει...περίπατο.
Με το συγκεριμένο μηχανάκι (φαντάζομαι) ότι συνδέσεις το dsl modem πάνω του σε bridge mode (δηλ το spa κάνει "dial" στον isp) ώστε όλο το routing κλπ να περνάει από αυτό για να κάνει QoS.
Στο spliter θα το έβαζες αν είχε και dsl modem οπότε δεν θα χρειαζόσουν εξωτερικό.

----------


## koem

http://www.avm.de/en/Produkte/FRITZBox/ ... index.html

όλα τα άλλα είναι οδοντόκρεμες... 

Σου μιλάει ευτυχής κάτοχος!

----------


## gadgetakias

Θα συμφωνήσω με koem για το Fritz..

Κατά τα άλλα πάρε ένα SPA-3000 και βάλτο σε έναν καλό router με QoS.

----------


## wiresounds

Όπως είπε ο ifaistos, γυρνάς το dsl modem σε bridge mode και το routing με τον ISP το κάνει το Linksys. Έχω παίξει με το SPA-9000 και κάνει ακριβώς αυτό το πράγμα. Το dsl modem κάνει την σύνδεση με το dslam και από επάνω το Linksys κάνει την κλήση στον ISP.

Πάντως στο σπίτι το Sipura 3000 είναι πίσω από ένα mikrotik το οποίο αυτό κάνει το Quality of Service και με μια 512 γραμμή και p2p από πίσω, παίζει μια χαρά το icall.

----------


## lacbil

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.
Διαθέτω ένα Cisco 836 over ISDN ADSL router.




> Όπως είπε ο ifaistos, γυρνάς το dsl modem σε bridge mode


Να δούμε πως γίνεται αυτό...  ::  Δύσκολα πράματα.




> Το dsl modem κάνει την σύνδεση με το dslam και από επάνω το Linksys κάνει την κλήση στον ISP.


Αυτό ακριβώς δεν το έχω καταλάβει καθόλου.  ::  




> με μια 512 γραμμή και p2p από πίσω, παίζει μια χαρά το icall.


Αυτό θέλω να κάνω κι εγώ φίλε λιμενάρχη!

----------


## commando

Τελικα εχει παρει κανεις 3102 να μας πει αν παιζει καλα μην το παρω και τραβαω τα μαλλια μου γιατι ακομα κ το παλιο ηθελε αναβαθμιση firmware.Ευχαριστω οποιος εχει παρει ας κανει ενα ποστ.

----------


## gadgetakias

Σσσςς, μην το πείτε πουθενά αλλά η LinkSys έχει σταματήσει το SPA-3000 από τον Ιούνιο και πλέον θα αντικατασταθεί από το SPA-3102.
Το έχουμε ήδη σε stock, περίπου στην ίδια τιμή με το SPA-3000, απλά επειδή υπάρχει μεγάλο stock από 3000 στην αγορά συμφωνήσαμε να περιμένουμε να μπει Σεπτέμβριος. Από Δευτέρα πάντως όποιος δεν βιάζεται θα μπορεί να το πάρει από το PriveShop.gr και φαντάζομαι σιγά-σιγά και σε πολλά ακόμη καταστήματα..  ::

----------


## lacbil

Επειδή ήμουν ανυπόμονος  ::  το έχω πάρει από Γερμανία εδώ και ένα μήνα.

Αν και μεγάλη επαφή με το 3000 δεν είχα, μου φαίνεται ότι το 3102 διαφέρει μόνο στις routing δυνατότητές του (ότι δηλαδή μετά το sipura μπορείς να έχεις νέο subnet που να αποτελείται π.χ. κι από τηλεφωνάκια, όπως έχω κάνει εγώ με το SPA 941).

Νέο firmware έχει επιλύσει κάποια προβλήματα που είχαν τα αρχικά 3102 με αναγνώριση κλήσης.

Για άλλες πληροφορίες, ρωτάτε...

----------


## gadgetakias

QoS κάνει σωστά;

----------


## lacbil

ναι!
Αν θέλετε ανεβάζω και printsrcreens του web gui ...

----------


## commando

μπραβο ειλικρινεια ο gadgetakias...οκ θα περιμενουμε αν και κανα 2 καταστηματα εχουν σπασει την OMERTA χεχε..Μηπως στην αγορα συμφωνησατε και για την τιμη...Το ΣΚ να αναμενουμε αθροες πωλησεις SPA-3000 στο φορουμ δηλαδη??

----------


## gadgetakias

Τα SPA-3000 θα συνεχίσουν να πωλούνται κανονικά μέχρι να τελειώσει από όλους το stock.
Μην περιμένετε χαμηλές τιμές και ξεπούλημα διότι δεν υπάρχει και λόγος.

Ασε που τουλάχιστον εδώ μέσα από VoIP πλέον όλοι έχουν πήξει, δεν θα ενδιέφερε ομαδική για τα νέα SPA-3102 εκτός αν το δίναμε 30 ευρώ..  ::

----------


## lambrosk

> Ασε που τουλάχιστον εδώ μέσα από VoIP πλέον όλοι έχουν πήξει, δεν θα ενδιέφερε ομαδική για τα νέα SPA-3102 εκτός αν το δίναμε 30 ευρώ..


  ::  μην το λες....  ::   ::   ::   ::  ψοφάει οκόσμος για κλήσεις...  ::

----------


## kakavia

Ξέρω ότι άργησα να μάθω για το forum αλλά το βρήκα  ::  .
Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει αν το 3102 έχει pstn pass through?
Μπορώ δηλαδή να χρησιμοποιώ τον και τον οτε μέσα από το 3102?
Έχω βρει το grandstream όπου υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα όπως και το να χτυπάει όταν σε καλούν από οτέ.
Ευχαριστώ, Αποστόλης

----------


## commando

ναι μπορεις να εχεις κ οτε φιλε μου αλλα τι να τον κανεις τον ΟΤΕ εμεις τον εχουμε καταργησει στο AWMN!

----------


## kakavia

Κάποιες φορές μπορεί να χρειαστεί.
Περισσότερο με νοιαζει να χτυπάει το τηλέφωνο όταν με καλούν.
Δεν θέλω να έχω κι άλλη συσκευή πάνω στο γραφείο μου  ::  

Υ.Γ. Είμαι καινούργιος στο φόρουμ, χρειάζομαι χρόνο να διαβάσω και να δω τι γίνεται με εσάς και πως συνδέεστε  ::  .

----------


## commando

ναι θα χτυπαει ισως σε δυσκολεψει να δουλευει η αναγνωριση κλησης αλλα θα χτυπαει

----------


## kakavia

Ok, ευχαριστώ.
Είναι θέμα ρυθμίσεων δηλαδή.

Τελικά πήρα από το e-shop (μάλλον το περιμένω ακόμα) το spa3102.
Υστερα από πολύ διάβασμα το αποφάσισα.
Όταν το πάρω και προσπαθήσω να το κάνω να δουλέψει θα σας πρήξω στις απορίες  ::  .

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει στο πως να κανω αυτη την αναγνωριση του οτε να παιξει στο sipura?

----------


## aangelis

> ..δεν θα ενδιέφερε ομαδική για τα νέα SPA-3102 εκτός αν το δίναμε 30 ευρώ..


Εγω θελω 4 spa με 30 ευρω το ενα.  ::

----------


## a123xxsp

Μπορεί μία τηλεφωνική συσκευή πάνω σε 3102 να χτυπάει ΚΑΙ όταν έχεις εισερχόμενη από ΟΤΕ αλλά ΚΑΙ όταν έχει εισερχόμενη από awmn voip νούμερο  ::   ::  




> ναι θα χτυπαει ισως σε δυσκολεψει να δουλευει η αναγνωριση κλησης αλλα θα χτυπαει

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Ναι γινεται  ::

----------


## tyson

Μπορεί να μου πει κανείς αν αξίζει αυτή η συσκευή;

Πόσα sip μπορείς να βάλεις; (Δεν ξέρω αν το λέω και καλά).Για παράδειγμα στο Spa 941 μπορείς 2 και με αναβάθμιση 4. 

Σε αυτό;

Τελικά η ποιότητα είναι καλή;

----------


## commando

1 γραμμη σημαινει οτι μπορει να σε παρει απο 1 sip server καποιος πχ AWMN(και αλλη μια η pstn).Μπορεις στο dial plan να βαλεις 1-4 accounts να παιρνεις τηλ, αλλα να σε παρουν τηλ μονο απο ενα λογαριασμο θα μπορουν.Αν δε σε ενδιαφερει το pstn κομματι μην παρεις sipura.Παρε PAP2 η spa 941.

----------


## tyson

Κοίτα, έχω Spa 941 και σκέφτομαι να το δώσω για να πάρω το 3102.

Θέλω να το συνδέσω με το ασύρματο τηλέφωνο του σπιτιού ώστε να υπάρχει πρόσβαση από όλα τα μέλη της οικογένειας. 

Αξίζει;

----------


## commando

οχι γιατι με 10 ευρω φθηνοτερα παιρνεις pap2 με 2 γραμμες.1 awmn και μια καβαντζα.Βαζεις ενα ασυρματο στη μια και ενα ασυρματο στην αλλη με i-call unlimited να παιρνει απεριοριστα εθνικα τηλεφωνα η οικογενεια σου.Η ενα ασυρματο που θα βγαινει(κ θα εχει εισερχομενες) κ απο τις 2 γραμμες.Ασε καπου κ ενα PSTN στο σπιτι να σε παιρνουν η κατηργησε το δεν χρειαζεται.
Ενα καλο ασυρματο με ανοιχτη ακροαση κ τηλεφωνητη ειναι το Panasonic πχ στο Πλαισιο με 55 ευρω,αν και μερικοι asterisk εχουν τηλεφωνητη.

----------


## tyson

> οχι γιατι με 10 ευρω φθηνοτερα παιρνεις pap2 με 2 γραμμες.1 awmn και μια καβαντζα.Βαζεις ενα ασυρματο στη μια και ενα ασυρματο στην αλλη με i-call unlimited να παιρνει απεριοριστα εθνικα τηλεφωνα η οικογενεια σου.Η ενα ασυρματο που θα βγαινει(κ θα εχει εισερχομενες) κ απο τις 2 γραμμες.Ασε καπου κ ενα PSTN στο σπιτι να σε παιρνουν η κατηργησε το δεν χρειαζεται.
> Ενα καλο ασυρματο με ανοιχτη ακροαση κ τηλεφωνητη ειναι το Panasonic πχ στο Πλαισιο με 55 ευρω,αν και μερικοι asterisk εχουν τηλεφωνητη.


To pap2 που το βρίσκω; Κανένα link;

Το 3102 δεν υποστηρίζει 2 γραμμές δηλαδή;;;

----------


## commando

το βρισκεις εδω μεσα η http://www.apothema.gr/pap2t-p-1591.html η αλλου .To 3102 εχει μια γραμμη καλυτερα κρατα κ το 941 κ θαχεις 4 γραμμες συνολο.

----------


## pkent79

Τελικά τι δυνατότητες έχει αυτό το SPA3102;

Προσωπικά με ενδιαφέρει να το χρησιμοποιήσω ως τρόπο επέκτασης της γραμμής τηλεφώνου που έχω στον 3ο όροφο προς τον 2ο όροφο μέσω της υπάρχουσας για εμένα ασύρματης υποδομής.

Θα μπορεί να μεταφέρει τις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις στο voip τηλέφωνο μου χωρίς πρόβλημα;
Τι άλλο μπορεί να κάνει πρακτικά;

----------

